# Woodbridge Inn Beer Festival 11 - 13th June 2010



## G2EWS

Hi All,

It's coming again!

For those who have been in the past they can confirm we had a great time.

We will be staying until the Monday as previous to take advantage of the cheap beer on Sunday!

Can a mod put this up as a meet for me. We have all the electric and nominally we have 10 pitches but got a few more in last year.

Call Paul at the Woodbridge to confirm your place.

01980 630266

http://www.thewoodbridgeinn.co.uk/

PM me if you have any queries.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic

Booked 

By the way if you are booking be sure to tell Paul that you are with Chris that way you get electrics.


----------



## artona

I am sure you can put it up yourself Chris. Give it a go and let me know if you still have problems

stew


----------



## G2EWS

artona said:


> I am sure you can put it up yourself Chris. Give it a go and let me know if you still have problems
> 
> stew


Hi Stew,

Forgive my ignorance I was not even aware that I could add it. Where do I begin?

Regards

Chris


----------



## hblewett

We had said we would go again as we enjoyed last year very much. But we will be in Morocco then, and we can't be in two places at once. 

I used to say that my work interferes with my social life - now I'm retired my social life interferes with my social life!


----------



## artona

It might be me Chris but lets see. On the home page under the meets section do you have this icon










stew


----------



## sallytrafic

On home(front) page









Oops sorry Stew didn't see your reply whilst i was getting the image


----------



## LadyJ

Anybody can list a MEET but only rally staff can list a RALLY.

Once you have filled in all the information for a meet it will not show immediately as it has to be checked by the admin folks.When it has been checked it will show in the meets listings.


Jacquie


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Thanks for the info Chris. Just booked with Paul, look forward to a great weekend


----------



## RedSonja

All Booked Chris. Looking forward to it.

Sonja


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Wish we could come to but hopefully we will be sunnying ourselves in Greece.

Have a great time.

Pat


----------



## lindyloot

Can't wait to be with the gang again. Put us down will book with Paul tomorrow. We may be one or two dogs by then still haven't decide wether to have another one.
Lin


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Is there any hardstanding - we just dont trust the great british weather-even in June

Andy


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Andy,

No hardstanding, but no problems either. The area we take over is at the top of field by the gate.









Top of field









Slope down to bottom of field









First year

Following shots of the groups and individuals from last year:




































Best regards

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

All listed now in the meets section so if all you alcoholics:lol: ups sorry I meant campers:lol: would like to add yourselves to the meets list so Chris knows who to expect.

Woodbridge Inn Meet

Jacquie :


----------



## JockandRita

Blooming Typical. :x 

This'll be the third year we'll have dipped out on this one. We're in Germany on another Facts jolly, at the same time. :wink: 

Hope it all goes well again Chris.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

I see the cream of MHF have already signed up sorry you can't be with us Jock


----------



## artona

Have now Frank


----------



## JockandRita

sallytrafic said:


> Clipped... sorry you can't be with us Jock


Thanks Frank, so am I. 

Jock.


----------



## G2EWS

JockandRita said:


> Blooming Typical. :x
> 
> This'll be the third year we'll have dipped out on this one. We're in Germany on another Facts jolly, at the same time. :wink:
> 
> Hope it all goes well again Chris.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Hi Jock,

Thanks for that, I am sure it will and we will reserve you a space for next year!

Regards

Chris


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Chris!

AuntieSandra and I will be there, all being well. For family reasons, we had to opt out of the Germany meets. So we are happy to be joining other like minded folk for a weekend at the Woodbridge!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## locovan

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Chris!
> 
> AuntieSandra and I will be there, all being well. For family reasons, we had to opt out of the Germany meets. So we are happy to be joining other like minded folk for a weekend at the Woodbridge!! :roll: :wink:


Well that does it I will have to come to and meet you and Auntie Sandra :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

Whoops its full only 10 vans


----------



## UncleNorm

Whoops indeed! I'm NOT having any excuses from you young lady! :wink: 

Get Chris to increase the numbers or speak to Woodbridge direct and book yourself and Ray in. Go on - you know you want to! :roll: :lol: 

It would be great to see some of our friends again, or for the first time. 

Where's Chris when you need him? :roll:


----------



## locovan

I have Pm'd him but no answer :evil:


----------



## sallytrafic

Its only 10 with electrics I don't need electrics so you can have mine


----------



## locovan

sallytrafic said:


> Its only 10 with electrics I don't need electrics so you can have mine


If thats what its about I have a solar panel so Im happy without electric.
I have Pm'd and left a message on facebook as well I think Chris has been watching East Enders :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

just book with paul 

tell Chris afterwards - we had about 20 one year not all MHF then there is a hash meet as well (totally bonkers)


----------



## sallytrafic

1st year










2nd year some of the bonkers hashers










2nd year some of MHF


----------



## RedSonja

Yes Mavis as Frank says totally bonkers. I think we had the MHF contingent and the hashers and some interlopers. Totally bonkers.

You'd fit right in :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I notice its not even advertised on the Woodbridge Inn website yet. talk about us getting in early.

Just expect some early mornings (thats Frank speak for watching the sun rise)

Sonja


----------



## chapter

give the woodbridge a ring i have my name on the list but we have booked 4 pitches 
chapter


----------



## chapter

its 1st come 1st serve we book a pitch early every year and never get one 
and it will be the same this year 
chapter


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Mavis,

Sorry, decided to chill and watch the telly for a change.

You are in. As Frank mentioned we have more than we should!

Don't bother calling Paul as he won't accept more than the 10 for obvious reasons and will just pass you back to me.

Gonna be a ball!

Regards

Chris


----------



## TR5

Hi Chris,

I would like to have joined in on this one, but I am running a classic car camping weekend in Dorset.

Had a car run to this Inn last year!


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Mike,

You should have let me know, it would have been great to meet up and take a few photos.

Shame you cannot make it, but I am sure there will be other times.

Regards

Chris


----------



## locovan

G2EWS said:


> Hi Mavis,
> 
> Sorry, decided to chill and watch the telly for a change.
> 
> You are in. As Frank mentioned we have more than we should!
> 
> Don't bother calling Paul as he won't accept more than the 10 for obvious reasons and will just pass you back to me.
> 
> Gonna be a ball!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris see your there then


----------



## artona

chapter said:


> its 1st come 1st serve we book a pitch early every year and never get one
> and it will be the same this year
> chapter


Can you expand on this. We are making a 500 around trip for this weekend and want to know we will be able to get a pitch as we have booked one with Paul

stew


----------



## G2EWS

artona said:


> chapter said:
> 
> 
> 
> its 1st come 1st serve we book a pitch early every year and never get one
> and it will be the same this year
> chapter
> 
> 
> 
> Can you expand on this. We are making a 500 around trip for this weekend and want to know we will be able to get a pitch as we have booked one with Paul
> 
> stew
Click to expand...

Hi Stew,

Don't worry, there are about 6 electric hook ups, but I have an arrangement with the Landlord that we just sort it out ourselves. ie use extension leads and make sure everyone has electric. As to pitches, we don't even worry about them, just gather round in a big circle or two if we can.

Regards

Chris


----------



## TinaGlenn

We also miss out on this again this year as we will be in Morocco or on our way home by then  

Tina


----------



## G2EWS

Days to do are getting few!

I have just ordered a 20 x 10 pop up gazebo with sides in case the weather forecast does not change and we get rain over the weekend.

Could not go without the banter outside all night. Or at least until I give in and leave you with Claire to talk the night away.

Claire is doing a chilli for Saturday night and will be sorting plastic forks and dishes.

As we have not been to France for a while Claire is picking up a couple of malts for me tomorrow as well.

It's gonna be fun!


Regards

Chris


----------



## chapter

hi chris see you round 7.30 friday i have a nice drop of malt and we also have a part barrel of chedder valley cider left over from the weekend (me and bill tried are best to drink it honest)
sonja the natch is £20 per cases do you still want 2 ?
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic

Nearly bought a malt with 'chapter' in its title just for you


----------



## chapter

sounds good frank
take a look at this malt heaven
we stopped for lunch and there it was a whole bar with only malt on sale 
chapter


----------



## sallytrafic

Incidentally you've cost me a lot of money Chapter. I went to Penderyn after tasting yours at last years beerfest and bought a bottle of the 2008 grand slam limited edition (the 2005 grand slam expression is now snapped up by collectors for around £500)


----------



## RedSonja

Steve

Yes Please 2 cases. I actually thought it would be more than that what with the tax increase.

See you Friday

Sonja


----------



## chapter

hi sonja 
ok no probs, what time are getting there ?
also as posted we have a few gallons of chedder valley see here  
chapter


----------



## RedSonja

Thanks Steve

Hopefully we should be there around 8ish. (Traffic permitting) I have asked Chris to save our spot  

I lke the look of the Cheddar Valley will have to give it a try.

Sonja


----------



## artona

Chris - 

We have had something come up that might well stop us getting there. There is every chance we will still make it but as the meet is full we do not want to stop someone else attending and so I have removed our name.

If we can make it and there is still a space we will see you there but in the meantime if someone wants to attend be our guest- please dive in  

stew


----------



## G2EWS

Hi Stew,

Thanks for letting us know.

No problems though as we are well over subscribed and will be hooking many more up than we are supposed to!!!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS

On site, set up and ready to go!

Chris


----------



## charliebarnwell

*Woodbridge*

Hi Chris........so miffed couldn't make it this year, even had some different Whiskey's for you and sallytrafic to try....after last year!!

maybe meet up somewhere with you guys before next years fest

Barny & Mo
xxx


----------



## lindyloot

Thanks again to Chris and Clare for organizing the meet. Great time had by one and all dispite the revellers were mostly us lot :lol: still next year no major football matches :twisted: Looking forward to next years event Rich and Lin


----------



## locovan

Chris we have so enjoyed the rally.
Thanks to you and your lovely wife and family and friends we really did have a drunken ball :wink: 
Frank Im really beginning to like and understand you :wink: :lol: :lol: 
And the fly past of helicopters was something else that made my day both arriving then leaving.
Thankyou everyone I will remember this rally for a long long time.xx


----------



## sallytrafic

Well we are back and picking up the threads. Can't get a new tyre until tomorrow so can't take the photo of the blow out you've been waiting to see until then so I'll just post a baby related photo or two instead.

















Anyway thanks Chris and Claire for being terrific hosts and to all who went, and the staff and entertainers at the Woodbridge Inn who all contributed to making it a great meet


----------



## locovan

Frank He is so lovely and cute Congratulations to You Doreen and the proud parents. ahhhh


----------



## RedSonja

A great weekend as usual and topped off with a Baby no less.

Doreen looks like a woman in Love (aahh really cute baby). I love Franks Avatar by the way  

Claire, Chris and Elanor thank you - you were great hosts as usual.

Mavis and Ray we had a ball (pictures to prove it as well) Not sure if I like being the focus of the fish eye tough. Mavis you should have realised Frank is just a cuddly duddly after all - he just gets bad press

8O Anyway all of you made it a great weekend as usual and I look forward to next year for an even better weekend.

Sonja


----------



## chapter

thanks chris and clare for another great beerfest 
and all who attended for a great weekend 
some of the many high lights, billy playing round and round the m/h after 1 to many black rats and the gazebo shower ,the chilli and the malt but most of all all who came and made it great 
chapter


----------



## locovan

Sonja I know you are right 
Chapter Thanks for letting my lantern go up up and away
and some more photos
http://cid-d875a91cc9e30572.photos.live.com/browse.aspx/Woodbridge Beer Festival 2010?nl=1&uc=20


----------



## AuntieSandra

[B]Thanks Chris and Clare for a great weekend.[/B]Good company, beer, weather and even a new grandchild.
Congrats to Frank and Doreen. 

I wonder where Mavis and Ray are tonight?
Helicoptor hunting again!
Hoping to make 2011.
Sandra


----------



## locovan

Mavis and Ray are tucked up at home Sandra, as the cold wind is howling tonight and we are sitting here planning lots more weekends away though.
We will make 2011 at Woodbridge as well as that is my new goal :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic

Especially for you Mavis

Me with a Sioux in Norway one Summer










and me on a Huey Cobra not 10miles from the Woodbridge Inn










me again on a Gazelle in Scotland


----------



## locovan

Wow Frank you are handsome under that big beard.
Thanks for that I really do love all sorts of Aircraft and have been involved with them since a very young child and then working at GEC I became involved in the Harrier and the Tornado and have spent many happy hours at Farnborough Air Show as well.
I have been up in a helicopter, it was a real treat and I loved every minute.
But what happened at Woodbridge was a real surprise as we had our own fly past.


----------



## G2EWS

Hi All,

What a brilliant weekend, such great fun with great friends old and new.

Many thanks for all of your thanks you are all worth it, we so enjoyed your company.

Love the list of memorable moments Steve. Particularly the Gazebo shower! Which is being collected and refunded on Thursday!

Lovely to meet my internet date mate Mavis and Ray after all this time. So was my impression of you the same as the real life you? Yes but even more so, you are a fantastically bubbly character that would make any party go with a bang.



locovan said:


> But what happened at Woodbridge was a real surprise as we had our own fly past.


Took ages to organise it :lol: For those who did not see it, two Chinooks - the big ones with twin blades - flew right over our head when I arrived and was chatting with Mavis and Ray. Mavis was like a big kid jumping up and down with excitement having wanted this to happen for so long.

When I get time I will go through my photos and put them up.

Sad that the footie wrecked the weekend for Paul the landlord, but he reckons he broke even and will still have the beerfest next year. Those that did not hear the conversation, we decided if he did not, we would take the whole field and fill it with motorhomes then get our own entertainment and beers!

Regards

Chris


----------



## locovan

You missed the fact Chris --that one of the Chinook's gave us a send off as well on Monday so Frank then saw my excitement as this one came right near us I was worried about the power lines that were over our head 8O


----------



## sallytrafic

When you've seen one paraffin budgie you've seen them all Mavis

....but here's another one for you Mavis a Bolkow MBB105 overhead on top of Wolf Rock Lighthouse just about to pick up an underslung load.


----------



## max123

Thanks Chris and Clare for another great weekend just wished we could keep up with you lot. Better get some drinking practice in for next year and well done Frank and Doreen on becoming Grandparents.
Cheers Steve and Helen


----------



## locovan

sallytrafic said:


> When you've seen one paraffin budgie you've seen them all Mavis
> 
> ....but here's another one for you Mavis a Bolkow MBB105 overhead on top of Wolf Rock Lighthouse just about to pick up an underslung load.


Thanks for the picture Frank but absolutely not true Quote:-when you have seen one you have seen them all I never tire of seeing them as this is a real fetish of mine.
I have gone to so many Airshows to see Aircraft throughout my life time.
I have worked with them at GEC. My brother was in the Air-force and we used to go to Farnborough in fact we were almost killed when the first jet went through the sound barrier and broke into pieces as one engine whizzed over our heads and another crashed into motorbikes in-front of us.
I love Tiger Moths so there you have it --my life story :wink:


----------



## locovan

Frank I was there and in the picture with the wreck there is a GP telephone thing well thats where my brother had wanted us to climb but Mum said no 8O 
http://www.condor49ers.org.uk/vixen.htm


----------



## G2EWS

Wow Mavis, what an interesting story and lucky escape.

Chris


----------

